# Home Group Fix or Alternative



## mjolnir13 (Feb 5, 2008)

As some of you may have noticed, Microsoft has unilaterally decided to do away with the Home Group feature....much to my dismay as I found it useful for accessing files on my main computer by my laptop and/or notebook.

Was wondering if anyone knew of a work around or another way to do this without having to resort to the cloud, cables or flash drives.

Thanks much.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that the first release of Windows 10 still supported traditional file sharing, but have no idea if it has since been removed. Pretty sure it can be (or could be) set up very similarly to the following procedure ...

*Short description for Windows 7 and 8/8.1 file and printer sharing:*

Go into the Network and Sharing Center from the Control Panel or from the Network icon in the Notification Area. Your network must be designated 'Private' (or 'Home' or 'Work'). Click on Change advanced sharing settings. In the Private or Home or Work section you can configure File and printer sharing, Public folder sharing, and Password protected sharing.

You may want to change the Workgroup name. To check it or change it right click on "Computer" and select "Properties."

You must uninstall or properly configure any non-windows firewall (security suite).


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I never use home group and I share files across 4 computers [ one of them being a linux system] along with a NAS. There is no need for home group; simply setup what you want to share on each system, set _who_ can access and what rights they have ie full control, read only, etc. 
To make the process of sharing files easier, I make a shortcut to the shared folder/drive on my personal system. That way it is much faster to backup or copy files.


----------



## mjolnir13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, neither of those methods work.

@TerryNet -- due to the recent MS update, Windows 10 on my main computer no longer has home group anywhere; so you can't rename, or reconfigure it. I did a google search and discovered that MS had indeed removed it (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4091368).

@crjdriver -- I have attempted that method -- shared the appropriate folders and gave access to "everyone" yet they "shared" folders only appear on the main computer.

I am going to reset the tablet and see what happens. (Oddly enough, tablet has W10 but still has home group options.)

Thank you both. Will keep you posted.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> I have attempted that method -- shared the appropriate folders and gave access to "everyone" yet they "shared" folders only appear on the main computer.


1 Be sure ALL computers are part of the same workgroup
2 Enable smb file sharing via turn windows features on/off on each system
3 Reboot systems AND router
4 You should now be able to "See" the folders/drives


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

mjolnir13 said:


> Unfortunately, neither of those methods work.


The methods are the same thing--we just use slightly different wording.



mjolnir13 said:


> Windows 10 on my main computer no longer has home group anywhere; so you can't rename, or reconfigure it.


I did not mention home group.


----------



## mjolnir13 (Feb 5, 2008)

You are correct, you said "work group" which I assumed was the same thing. My apologies.


----------



## mjolnir13 (Feb 5, 2008)

TerryNet said:


> I think that the first release of Windows 10 still supported traditional file sharing, but have no idea if it has since been removed. Pretty sure it can be (or could be) set up very similarly to the following procedure ...
> 
> *Short description for Windows 7 and 8/8.1 file and printer sharing:*
> 
> ...


I followed these instructions -- folders do show up as "shared"; network is "private" -- however, there is no "workgroup name". Computer shows up on notebook under network but folders do not (notebook was reset before any attempts).


----------



## stevecook (Oct 8, 2005)

See this thread, it's how I sorted mine out: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/latest-updates-to-w10.1210981/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

mjolnir13 said:


> however, there is no "workgroup name".


Doesn't really matter probably. At one time the default workgroup name was "MSHome" and then in Vista or late versions of XP the default became "Workgroup." With XP having computers in the same workgroup made file sharing a little easier, but in Vista through 8.1 I've not seen any value to workgroup (although, out of habit I guess, I always set mine to my choice).



mjolnir13 said:


> Computer shows up on notebook under network but folders do not


So, what exactly happens when you try to access "Computer"?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Did you enable smb file sharing? If so, you should have no problem seeing shared files, drives, etc. As I said, I share files across 3 win 10 systems and a linux system along with a NAS. No problems at all [once you enable smb file sharing]
Of course there are a LOT of things that have to be done to the linux system however that is not relevant here since you are sharing only via windows systems.


----------



## mjolnir13 (Feb 5, 2008)

stevecook said:


> See this thread, it's how I sorted mine out: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/latest-updates-to-w10.1210981/


Was reading through this...will give it a try. Thanks much.


----------



## mjolnir13 (Feb 5, 2008)

@Terry -- Not sure what you meant by "accessing computer" but I think this will answer your question....

I've realized that the reason I see the main computer on the Notebook is because of an old method from the '90s that I tried....namely sharing everything through Windows Media Player. When I'm on the notebook and I click on the main computer icon, it opens WMP and I have to go to the video section.

It was cumbersome back in the day and moreso now. I that is my option, I will just use my Plex account (although I'm not fond of that player and the fact that I'd be viewing over my router's 5G...tends to hesitate at times).


----------

